# Speed Nocks? What do you think?



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Do you like them?
Do they work?
How do you test? Put the nocks on and chrono it? Then remove and chrono again?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It's personal preference more than anything. In most cases the gain is around 2 to 7 fps. So, yes, they work.
Placement is generally within 1 to 2 inches of the cams. 2 nocks per cam for dual cams and usually 3 nocks for a single cam.
Chronographing is the only way you can know for sure for speed gained and placing and how many nocks to use.
Chronograph bow first and then chronograph placement of nocks and how many nocks. It can be a time consuming project.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Like Sonny said to do. I tried them, and only got 3 FPS at most on my 05 Vengeance. I didn't think that was worth it seeing that at some locations I lost speed. However, I did try attaching two pennys to the lower cam much like Mathews cams have. I got 7-8 FPM out of that and they are still on the bow.

Ches.


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's another "free" speed item. Accunocks! They give just less than 10 fps and reduce up and down grouping especially on those bows that just won't tune right. They are lightweight and a unique engineering idea. They come in neat colors too. You can find them on E-xxx.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, they work if you use the right number and put them in the right place. I usually get 5-10 fps increase but once got 12 fps on a solo cam Elite Aigil. On solo cams only place by cam not idler wheel. Kevin S. recommended placing four large nocks 4.5" from the axle, which ends up being about 2" from the cam. I weighed the G5 speed studs and one weighs exactly what four large (with the red cushion) nocks weigh. Unfortunately, due to the serving, you cannot place them where they belong. 

I do use a chrono and start with two, if increase or no increase, I add one. If speed goes down, I stick with two, if speed goes up add another until speed drops. You can put shriink wrap tubing over them and heat with a hair dryer (do not use a lighter, ruined a set of strings once). Usually end up with four but not always. I have had a couple bows that I could not get speed from them but I would say 90% easy get an increase. Why would bow manufactures put them on their bows if they did not do something?


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Do strings like Winners Choice come with speed nocks installed?

The reason I ask is I recently had a set of Octane cables and string replaced on my Testerosa. (BT)
I bought the "factory" set at the suggestion of the Pro who I rely on.

The string has two speed nocks installed at each end about 2 3/8" in from the cams.

Am I cutting hairs here considering the factory has installed them already? Is it be possible to get a few more feet per second?
I only have a 26" draw and I'm shooting 53 pounds. I need all I can get.

I'm getting 265 FPS out of a 333 Grain arrow = 53KE


----------

